# Best clinic in world for over 40s with diminished reserve!



## Dri (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello there, grateful for any advice here, though from what I can see of other threads it’s a bit of a difficult question: 

What’s the best IVF clinic in the world for a woman of 40 who wants to use her own eggs??

I am experiencing secondary infertility, and have been through 3 unsuccessful IVF cycles. Tests show low ovarian reserve, but I still don’t know whether I’m entirely ready to give up on further treatment. I’m about to move to South America and can’t find any info on good clinics there. So if I do go ahead with more IVF, I’ll have to travel so far that I can basically go anywhere in the world, including the USA. 

(What I don’t yet really understand is whether a clinic can be especially good for women over 40, or whether it’s just that if they are good, they are good for all age groups. But if it’s the former, I’d love to hear about it!)

Thanks a million.


----------



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

ok unfortunately this is not an answer just a 'Me too want to know!'


----------

